# R32 gtr front passenger side drive shaft needed



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all the bearing in my front passenger drive shaft seems to have pooped itself. 

Does anyone have a good condition spare sat about for 32 gtr?

I checked eBay and they are offensive prices  

Can anyone help an old gtrocker out? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Which CV has gone? Inner or outer?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Which CV has gone? Inner or outer?


Ummm I just know it's the one near the back of the brake disc. Didn't know there was more than one?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Bobby FourToes had one for sale recently dude iirc


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

zimmersquirt said:


> Bobby FourToes had one for sale recently dude iirc


Cheers dude. I managed to source one but from over the water. Just waiting on delivery. Everyone wanted absolute psiss take figures for them too!!!
For one price quote I could have had all four rebuilt and still money to fill up the tank.


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it just clicking when you turn? If so then just replace the boot with some fresh grease. Did this with mine on the inner joint and it's silent now.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

JoshThePonce said:


> Is it just clicking when you turn? If so then just replace the boot with some fresh grease. Did this with mine on the inner joint and it's silent now.


Hey Josh nah mate the whole thing is biffed lol.. the boot is split all the way round there's little grease and the bearings are missing so the whole knuckle that the splines sit into wobbles around freely there about 20mm of play Lol! I've sourced another.. hopefully it'll be all good.

Think I need to back off the 6k launches lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

